# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σκούπες & Σκουπάκια >  miele σκούπα πυκνωτής τοποθέτηση.

## Gaou

Παιδιά καλημέρα σας. Βγάλαμε να καθαρίσουμε το μοτερ της σκούπας και επεσε αυτό το εξάρτημα που φαντάζομαι ότι ειναι *πυκνωτής*(*?*)  . 

Το θέμα ειναι ότι φαινεται που παει αλλα δεν ξερω τον τροπο ( πολικότητα ) . Αν μπορείτε να μου πειτε το πώς θα ήταν μεγάλη εξυπηρέτηση.

----------


## FILMAN

Πολύ απλά δεν έχει πολικότητα... Πέρνα ένα χέρι και τις υπόλοιπες κολλήσεις...

----------


## Gaou

ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ Φιλιππε. Οπως πάντα αριστος.

----------

